# Bear MGC Knives



## TallAdam85 (Feb 23, 2004)

ME And a freind of mine are going to order some Bear MGC Knives Butterfly Knives. Has anyone see one or own one if so do you like it and is it pretty good for the price

thanks


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 24, 2004)

I've got the model they offer with a Damascus blade, I have been very satisfied with it, it holds a good edge and is well made (I know it's well made b/c I've worn out a couple of cheaper models).  I've looked at some of their other ones and they seemed to be just as good.  I'd really like either a Cold Steel, or a Benchmade but they're just a little more expensive (a lot more).  Anyway, I would say buy it.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 24, 2004)

The Bear MGC butterfly knives have, if I'm not mistaken, a reputation for relatively fragile handles.  They're not very expensive and their level of quality is a step above the cheapest butterflies -- but it's not that big a step.  They make good starter balisongs.  Ultimately you really do want to buy quality, if this is the style of knife for you, which means you really want a Benchmade.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Feb 24, 2004)

If you're going for cheap balisongs, I say go with a Jaguar Classic. Good all around cheapie and built pretty solid.


----------



## Zepp (Mar 2, 2004)

I didn't know butterfly knives were legal in Michigan.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 2, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> I didn't know butterfly knives were legal in Michigan.


 
Balisong or "Butterfly" knives are not on the list for Illegal weapons. Yet, if the blade is longer then 3.75 inches. And then it is up to the Police Officer to determine if it the edge (* Includding the arch *) or from the hilt or from the pivot point. 

I know now switch blades or mechanical assisted blades.

The Gunting and the Wave are legal also, yet just under interpretation.

So, becareful no matter what you carry. Check you local statutes for what is allowed locally.


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 3, 2004)

There was a period of time (early 90s?) when benchmade stopped making balisongs.  In the US, Jaguar and Bear filled that void. With popularity of the balisong going back up, there are now other manufactures offering good quality balisongs. I think I even saw a kit where you can build your own! 

I tried a bear a while back. It wasn't broken in so it was very tight, but it seemed just OK for the price. As Phil said it has a rep of low quality handles. Jaguars have a rep of loosening pins. Benchmade is much better. The new ones seem expensive.  Back in the 80s I bought a benchmade with brass handles for $40 and quality was good, but damn it was heavy. I bought a new titanium and that seems a little too light. Benchmade could increase there market share if they built an affordable balisong to compete with Jaguar/Bear without comprimising quality too much.  Then again, by offering a higher quality product at a higher price point, they are building a higher brand image and more prestige than the others.

I really like the balisongs from the Batangas.  The steel is of poorer quality , but it has that handmade feel that makes it feel like a functional work of art. Handles are carabou horn or native hardwood.  Probably most important is  the weight feels better to me.  There are a few places that will import them, but they charge almost $80 for a $5.00 knife!


----------

